# Uneven muscles



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Has any body else got any uneven muscles? Just noticed in the mirror that my left trap/shoulder/neck muscles are bigger than my right!!! Quite annoying as traps are my favourite muscle! Any ideas how to restore the balance?


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Has any body else got any uneven muscles? Just noticed in the mirror that my left trap/shoulder/neck muscles are bigger than my right!!! Quite annoying as traps are my favourite muscle! Any ideas how to restore the balance?


my right lat is a lot bigger than my left! used to do javalin a little bit at school so my right side is a little more developed than my left!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Well annoying isn't it! I make a point to train both sides the same to avoid being lob sided, recently started military press and this is when I have noticed good gains albeit one sided


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

My right trap is bigger than my left, my right arm is bigger than my left and my left pec is bigger than my right. ****ES ME OFF!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

\ said:


> My right trap is bigger than my left, my right arm is bigger than my left and my left pec is bigger than my right. ****ES ME OFF!


Lol training is weird! I love training but when I look at myself all I do is notice the rubbish bits!!! Does anyone overtrain a weaker side to try and balance muscle growth?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Do more DB work

That way you are isolating each side / muscle and your weak / smaller side will catch up :thumbup1:

Dont train one side more, just stick with same reps / sets on each side and do more DB work


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

\ said:


> Do more DB work
> 
> That way you are isolating each side / muscle and your weak / smaller side will catch up :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, good idea any suggestions for routines? I have also added the db arnie press for shoulders, hurts loads more than standard db shoulder press!!


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

My left testicle is much bigger than my right! Explain that!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

\ said:


> My left testicle is much bigger than my right! Explain that!


Mother nature is cruel! Don't think training will help there mate!


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

everyone is asymetrical, noone is cpmpletely even, really study any bb and they are all uneven in some ways


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

My left pec/trap/delts are a different size AND shape, I hate it! Its mainly the pecs that bother me, seem to have different insertions.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Cheers mate, good idea any suggestions for routines? I have also added the db arnie press for shoulders, hurts loads more than standard db shoulder press!!


Whats your goals?

Try a push, pull and legs routine?

Have a search for it :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, there are more people with uneven muscles than I thought! This training sh!t is a pain!!!


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

the bigger and stronger you become the more your stronger side will get out.

it's normal...


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

\ said:


> Whats your goals?
> 
> Try a push, pull and legs routine?
> 
> Have a search for it :thumbup1:


My goal is unsurprising really.., I want to be MASSIVE!!! Will research for push,pull and legs. I guess it's quite self explanatory


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

\ said:


> the bigger and stronger you become the more your stronger side will get out.
> 
> it's normal...


I thought my right side would be stronger as it's my dominant side?


----------

